# Cheng Man-ch'ing - 37 Form - Video



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2013)

Cheng Man-ch'ing - 37 Form


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 29, 2013)

Not sure what you want to discuss here. At 0.18 (double pulling), his both palms were facing downward. It was a mistake and had been criticized by many Taiji masters in Taiwan just for that move.

If you want to pull your opponent's

- right arm to your right, your left palm at his elbow should face upward while your right palm at his wrist should face downward.
- left arm to your left, your left palm at his wrist should face downward while your right palm at his elbow should face upward.

Your elbow control hand should always face

 - "upward" for pulling, or 
- "outward" for pushing (use his leading arm to jam his back arm). 

Your elbow control hand should never face downward. If you want to prevent your opponent's elbow joint to bend, your hand has to be "under" his elbow joint and facing upward or outward.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 29, 2013)

Nobody that did push hands with him was criticizing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2013)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Not sure what you want to discuss here. At 0.18 (double pulling), his both palms were facing downward. It was a mistake and had been criticized by many Taiji masters in Taiwan just for that move.
> 
> If you want to pull your opponent's
> 
> ...



Did not want to discuss anything, know a heck of a lot about Cheng Manching and other Taiji people of the times opinion, personally know one who meant him in Hong Kong. Just posted the link because I know there are those that like the form. But thanks for the critique


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 2, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did not want to discuss anything, know a heck of a lot about Cheng Manching and other Taiji people of the times opinion, personally know one who meant him in Hong Kong. Just posted the link because I know there are those that like the form. But thanks for the critique


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Xu Sheng-thanks for the video. I not primarily a taichi person. Wing chun is my art but I enjoy good taichi  but most enjoy 
CXW's (and his brother's) powerful and explosive Chen Taiji....having met both of them.

The late good writer Robert Smith was really dedicated to Chen Man ching and his version of taichi.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2013)

Vajramusti said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Xu Sheng-thanks for the video. I not primarily a taichi person. Wing chun is my art but I enjoy good taichi  but most enjoy
> CXW's (and his brother's) powerful and explosive Chen Taiji....having met both of them.
> ...



My favorite of all the Taiji styles is Chen and I trained a little as it comes from Chen Zhenglei but the style I have trained most is Yang (as it comes from Tung Ying Chieh) and I have not always been a fan of Cheng Man-Ch'ing's taiji but my exposure to it was through a student of William CC Chen. But I do rather like that video of Cheng Man-Ch'ing


----------



## East Winds (Dec 4, 2013)

As you guys know, I am no great fan of Cheng man Ching. However the remarks regarding his transition from "Grasp the Birds Tail" into "Single Whip" need some comment. 

According to the description by Yang Cheng Fu in his "The Essence and Applications of Taijiquan" p.27, he is doing it exactly as described by Cheng Fu!! And I agree with Xue Sheng, I also rather like this rendition and I don't think anyone would dispute his ability in Push Hands.

Very Best wishes


----------

